# We need more ratings.



## RI 360 (Mar 2, 2017)

Please consider this, courteousy of @dannyfrickenp 


Spoiler


----------



## AA 102 (Mar 2, 2017)

...goddammit...


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Mar 8, 2017)

what would we even call a rating like that?


----------



## RI 360 (Mar 8, 2017)

Feline Darkmage said:


> what would we even call a rating like that?


based.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Mar 8, 2017)

entropyseekswork said:


> based.



I'm still waiting on the ethical rating @Null promised us in the GamerGate board.


----------



## RI 360 (Mar 8, 2017)

Feline Darkmage said:


> I'm still waiting on the ethical rating @Null promised us in the GamerGate board.


this could be that, maybe we can call it "holohoax" and use it on fake news posts.


----------



## Todesfurcht (Mar 9, 2017)

Where is the MOONMAN rating?


----------



## RI 360 (Mar 9, 2017)

Todesfurcht said:


> Where is the MOONMAN rating?


----------



## Mesh Gear Fox (Mar 10, 2017)

Would Chris' bent duck work for that thing?


----------



## whatever I feel like (Mar 12, 2017)

Always wanted a "sad" rating. (Trump head?)


----------



## Super Collie (Mar 16, 2017)

Mesh Gear Fox said:


> Would Chris' bent duck work for that thing?



Is that not what it is?


----------



## Ravenor (Mar 18, 2017)

I've always wanted a WTF? am I looking at / Reading rating, sometimes just around the time you think you have seen it all a cow posts or does something that makes you question your very sanity and non of the current ratings seem to cover that.


----------



## Sperglord Dante (Mar 18, 2017)

Ravenor said:


> I've always wanted a WTF? am I looking at / Reading rating, sometimes just around the time you think you have seen it all a cow posts or does something that makes you question your very sanity and non of the current ratings seem to cover that.


I've thought of a hippopotamus rating for posts that make you feel the weight of a hippopotamus in your head.


----------



## derpi (Apr 1, 2017)

Give us a tl;dr rating >>


----------



## AnOminous (May 19, 2017)

We need to be able to rate ratings, so that if someone rates me Autistic, I can rate their rating Islamic Content as revenge.


----------



## Gym Leader Elesa (May 19, 2017)

No, we need to follow your original suggestion and remove all ratings but Islamic Content.

Edit: but we should still be allowed to rate Islamic Content Islamic Content.

or, alternatively, make all ratings negrates.


----------



## Tookie (May 20, 2017)

There should be a "Fuck You" rating for when something doesn't fit one of the existing negrates and you just want to convey "Fuck You" to the poster.


----------



## AnOminous (May 20, 2017)

SkeletonBias420 said:


> There should be a "Fuck You" rating for when something doesn't fit one of the existing negrates and you just want to convey "Fuck You" to the poster.



There needs to be a rating where you just hate someone so much you have to go REEEEEE REEEEEE REEEEE and just tell them you totally hate them a lot, and when you rate them that, it should send out waves of evil that wake them up even if they're sleeping JUST TO LET THEM KNOW YOU ARE REALLY REALLY MAD!

Teams of experts should be immediately dispatched to get this all going.


----------



## AnOminous (May 20, 2017)

Also wtf.  People are way too chickenshit about giving negrates.  I made this obvious attempt at A-Log farming, literally seconds after rating someone else A-Log for a much less shitty post, and what do I get?



 

Obvious, deliberate A-Logging, not a single A-Log rating.

You have grown weak.  You have grown retarded.


----------



## AnOminous (May 20, 2017)

Also I'm not apologizing for double posting.


----------



## BILLY MAYS (May 20, 2017)

AnOminous said:


> We need to be able to rate ratings, so that if someone rates me Autistic, I can rate their rating Islamic Content as revenge.


only if i can rate the rating's rating :dumb:


----------



## Deadpool (May 20, 2017)

AnOminous said:


> Also wtf.  People are way too chickenshit about giving negrates.  I made this obvious attempt at A-Log farming, literally seconds after rating someone else A-Log for a much less shitty post, and what do I get?
> 
> View attachment 222581
> 
> ...


Goddamn it, I went to rate this post A-log, and realized this subforum doesn't have that rating. So here: mother fucker it's not under the rating emoticons either.


----------



## Staffy (May 21, 2017)

We have Islamic Content, so why not Serbian Content as the opposite positive rating? The symbol for it should be Serbia's coat of arms.


----------



## Un Platano (May 21, 2017)

Staffy said:


> We have Islamic Content, so why not Serbian Content as the opposite positive rating? The symbol for it should be Serbia's coat of arms.


I've prefered Christian Content (in a Deus Vult sense) that way we could get 


 

 

 Jewish Content

 

 

   as a neutral rating. Or no Christian Content, I just hope we get 

 one day.


----------



## Sperglord Dante (May 21, 2017)

Staffy said:


> We have Islamic Content, so why not Serbian Content as the opposite positive rating? The symbol for it should be Serbia's coat of arms.


The opposite of Islamic Content is Semper Fidelis.


----------

